# When a web site is down



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This afternoon noaa.gov is down. Can't even ping the IP.

This happens from time to time with web sites. What do I not understand that there isn't even an alternative server with a 50MB drive that cranks up automatically with some page that says "Sorry we're out of service right at the moment, check back later."

I guess I don't really understand.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Well, the backup server has to have enough resources to serve the error page. If its a DNS issue, it wouldn't know how to get there.

Supposedly Anonymous says they'll take DNS down at the end of the month by taking the 13 root servers. Others say it isn't a sanctioned action by Anonymous. Even if it's real, they'll be unsuccessful.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

phrelin said:


> This afternoon noaa.gov is down.


Working for me.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Could have been a short glitch, was fixed soon after or a localized issue.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Working for me.


As of right now, I still can't reach it. I sent an email to the Eureka CA office which is a noaa.gov address and it hasn't bounced yet. But everything I try doesn't get a reply from their IP address.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Gotta be something with your ISP.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

phrelin said:


> As of right now, I still can't reach it. I sent an email to the Eureka CA office which is a noaa.gov address and it hasn't bounced yet. But everything I try doesn't get a reply from their IP address.


Interesting. It works for me.

Mike


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

What are you using for an address?

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/eka/

Some .gov sites NEED the Ws while others will resolve without them.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Could have been his DNS from his ISP.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> What are you using for an address?
> 
> http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/eka/
> 
> Some .gov sites NEED the Ws while others will resolve without them.


That was the url that was giving me the problem. It is back up now. I be curious to see if I get an email response from Eureka.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I have had occasions where it isn't my ISP or the destination but a server somewhere between. The way I find it is a freeware program called Visual Route Lite.


----------

